# trouble shifting in & out of 4wd(2007 kubota L3400)



## Joe Pace (May 23, 2019)

Hard pulling up & pushing down handle


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This is common on all manually engaged 4WD tractors. Make sure the transmission is unloaded, the tractor at a complete stop, and try. Sometimes it is necessary to reverse or go forward a hair to release the load on the drivetrain. It will be harder to shift as the front tires wear too, nature of the beast.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My John Deere is doing the same thing. Goes in fine, but shifting out is impossible. I'll try backing up for sure.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

If you should happen to have a front loader pick the front tires off the ground and try it


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine gets a bit cantankerous if I leave it in 4 wheel drive for a long period of time. I don't use it often out of 4 x 4 due to the nature of this property.


----------

